# [GE] Georgia | road infrastructure • საქართველო



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Georgia does seem to have a motorway, from Tbilisi westbound to around Kaspi. It can be seen U/C in the 2006 Google Earth imagery. Unfortunately, Georgia is still a blank spot in mapping.
I tried to show the motorway in Google Earth:









It's hard to find pictures from Georgia, because nearly all searches will result in pics from the state of Georgia, United States




























***********

*please no discussions about the borders of Georgia, South Ossetia, Abkhazia or Adjara if it's not road-related.*


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

According to people who travelled by car through Georgia Georgian roads are very good.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

It's such a coinsidence that earlier today I was thinking about how roads look like in Georgia... and here we go! I'd love to see more pictures though. One problem that I have figured out is that it is incredibly complicated to use search engines to find anything on Georgia due to the US State which shares the name with the country Georgia... Anyway, hope to see more action in this thread.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Interchange in Tblisi:









Sorry-- I couldn't resist! hno: Maybe there are others...









c/o http://www.xauto.ge/en/Autonews-of-Georgia/









On August 7, at 7 pm, 25 km length high-speed section of Igoeti-Sveneti road part of International Tbilisi-Senaki-Leselidze highway will be opened.

Construction of E-60 highway was implemented by means of new technology – cement-concrete pavement – that is tested and approved in many developed countries and is distinguished by particular firmness and environmental safety. It has long lasting operational period and within 30-35 years the road does not require any rehabilitation works. It is profit-proved as vehicles run out of approximately less then 10 % fuel when driving on such type of pavement (according to the World Bank Experts’ conclusion).

Highway Parameters:


• Number of lanes - 4 lanes
• Max. longitudinal curve - 4 %
• Wight of one-way carriageway - 11,5 m
• Min. wight of median line - 4.0 m
• Wight of the lanes - 3,75 m
• Design speed - 120 km/h

“Ashtrom Internashional ltd” is executing modernization works on Igoeti-Sveneti road section


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ If a Georgian says so... :lol:


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

^^:lol:


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

This is the highway from city Rustavi till Tbilisi this highway will connect to major highway which is Tbilisi-Poti Tbilisi - Batumi. (constructions will start in January)










*P.S.* This picture originally posted by user charlottesville


----------



## Michu33 (Jul 30, 2008)

Motorway in Georgia


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That looks like one carriageway of the motorway (half profile). The other half is probably still U/C.


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: the motorway is ready only till Igoeti, which is about 40 km from Tbilisi. But from the Military Road interchange to Tbilisi through Mtsheta it is not a motorway, even if it has green signs. Have you ever seen a motorway with gas stations every 100 meters and even private houses gates opening at it????:nuts: so real motorway is about 25 km as of today. I spoke with one man who travels there often and he said the road to Gori is ready on one side and other they are reconstructing. also for a large part one direction is new constructed road and the other is just old 2 line road.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

And I complain about driving culture here...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Good road, bad drivers


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

0:44 is very unmotorwayish.(look to the right)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Shamelessly copied from Wikipedia:


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

www.georoads.ge - try this site. not very good but has some information and photos


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

the dual carrigeway or motorway to Gori was opened today


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Makhinjauri






























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Highways in Georgia*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

>


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah but 1240 km is not that much. If you start from there at 8 driving non stop you'll be in Iran's Capital at 22.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Batumi (TUR D-010) to Senaki (S-1)
































Junction with S-12








Junction with S-1


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

S1 just west of Gori. This may be the first motorway tunnel in the Caucasus?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Georgian S8


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

S5


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Abkhazia Region (
























































Abkhazia-Rest of Georgia Border


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

OHHHH
S3


----------



## Christophorus (May 22, 2009)

Nima-Farid said:


>


Quite interesting, they don´t wish a nice trip or something, but Good Luck, hehe, i would wonder myself and ask what the hell is waiting behind that border...  

Fantastic pictures anyway, thanks a lot for posting. Does anyone know if its possible to enter Abkhazia from Georgia by car?


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

No, it's not. You can't enter without a car neither.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess you should go to Azerbaijan then to Russia (since Georgia and Russia have no relations and then go to sochi and after, enter Abkhazia.


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

ჯავახეთის გზებზე/Javakheti region, Georgia



















ფარავანი/Paravani village, Javakheti region, Georgia




























photo by Archil Kikvadze


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

bus station in the middle of nowhere??


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

^^russian transport system


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The S1 motorway ends at Urbnisi village, according to June 2012 imagery on Google Earth. It's about 12 kilometers west of the city of Gori.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had some recent experience with Georgian roads albeit only in a taxi or marshrutka (smart decison!). Roads around Tbilisi and Batumi were pretty good. A road going to Stepantsminda and Valdikavkaz even if not quite Western standard was still decent until the ski resort (forgot the name) about 2/3 of the way. After that... Let's just say that for long stretches it was impossible to tell if the road has ever been paved or not :nuts:


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

How many km of motorway are in Georgia?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

It is just one motorway starting from northern Tbilisi going to the west. The length is about 75 Km now.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

NFZANMNIM said:


> It is just one motorway starting from northern Tbilisi going to the west. The length is about 75 Km now.


Thanks for the answer!
I found this on Google Maps:
M1 - 18,4 km
M2 - 38,2 km
M4 - 51.8 km
M5 - 41,4 km 
Total: 149,8 km
Is this correct?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Not all M-roads in the former USSR are motorways.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Not all M-roads in the former USSR are motorways.


Not all of them, but some parts. I guess... :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There are no M-roads in Georgia by the way.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are no M-roads in Georgia by the way.


Sorry!!! my mistake...
These M-roads are in Armenia. :nuts:

For Georgia you are right.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

There are M-roads in Georgia. The thing is that they changed the name to S-roads for the Georgian translation of Magistrale...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

S probably means Sakartvelo = the Georgian name for the country. The numbering is different from the USSR M-numbering as well.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

I know. Azerbaijan changed their numbering, so did armenia, but the structure is the same. In Georgia it is also the same. They have the S Roads and the Sh Roads.
S roads stand for the საერთაშორისო მნიშვნელობის გზა (Saertaschorisso mnischwnelobis gsa ) meaning Road of International Importance and Sh roads stand for შიდასახელმწიფოებრივი მნიშვნელობის გზა (Schidasachelmzipoebriwi mnischwnelobis gsa) meaning Roads of national significance.
So it has the same structure as Armenia's M- and H- and Azerbaijan's M- and R- Roads.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

cool road sign


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

I found this cool video of the Georgian Military Road, connecting Russia with Georgia. The scenery is quite spectacular, but the road is in a rather bad shape. I hope to travel this road from Tbilisi up to the Russian border somewhere in May (if the road is not closed due to snow...?).


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Why is there a European Union flag at the border?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Council of Europe.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> I found this cool video of the Georgian Military Road, connecting Russia with Georgia. The scenery is quite spectacular, but the road is in a rather bad shape. I hope to travel this road from Tbilisi up to the Russian border somewhere in May (if the road is not closed due to snow...?).


Great video! The mountain sceneries are even better in reality... The really bad part of the road constitutes about 15% of the length, a lot more in time. I did this road from Tbilisi to Stepantsminda (ca 10 km from the Russian border) last summer. May should be fine, the passes are not really that high. Just in case you didn't know the border is closed to foreigners.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ Yeah, I know. I don't have the intention to enter Russia, just want to enjoy the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Tepes (Sep 11, 2011)

Vladikavkaz to Tbilisi:

part 1:





part 2:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Tbilisi - Airport motorway. What is N1-80?


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Tepes, thank you 
beautiful video and and great music.


----------



## Tepes (Sep 11, 2011)

You're welcome, but the video is not mine. I found it on YouTube while searching videos of the Georgian military road. Always good to find such nice road reports from other, beautiful parts of the world that have less coverage here.


----------



## makaveli6 (Aug 25, 2009)

@Chris My first guess would be house numbering.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tbilisi - Airport motorway. What is N1-80?


George W. Bush Street? Must be a mud road filled with potholes .


----------



## the_Aristocrat (Oct 24, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> I found this cool video of the Georgian Military Road, connecting Russia with Georgia. The scenery is quite spectacular, but the road is in a rather bad shape. I hope to travel this road from Tbilisi up to the Russian border somewhere in May (if the road is not closed due to snow...?).


Maybe you can help me with this question, but what exactly is a military road? Obviously there is a lot of civilian traffic, so it is not exclusively for the army. 

Is a military road a strategic road of the army? Or is it a road built by the army? What is the reason why they call it a military road instead of a motorway etc.?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's a historic name:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgian_Military_Road


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Vertigo said:


> I found this cool video of the Georgian Military Road, connecting Russia with Georgia. The scenery is quite spectacular, but the road is in a rather bad shape. I hope to travel this road from Tbilisi up to the Russian border somewhere in May *(if the road is not closed due to snow...?).*


There is little chance that this road is closed due to snow in May


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

kostas97 said:


> So, the U/C section of the S1 will be a 2x2 motorway with emergency lane, right?


all U/C motorway will be with 4 lane + emergency lanes. only city bypass motorways will be with 2x lane.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

E-60 Motorway. East-west corridor


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nodara95 said:


> all U/C motorway will be with 4 lane + emergency lanes. only city bypass motorways will be with 2x lane.


OK thank you but as I see the Kutaishi bypass is normally 2x2 and not 1x1.....is it because it is a big city?


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

kostas97 said:


> OK thank you but as I see the Kutaishi bypass is normally 2x2 and not 1x1.....is it because it is a big city?


yes. today it's not too overcrowded, but if motorway won't be able to handle too many vehicle in future, construction gives opportunity to add easily plus 2x2 lane.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Ruisi-Agara 20km section. opening in October


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nodara95 said:


> yes. today it's not too overcrowded, but if motorway won't be able to handle too many vehicle in future, construction gives opportunity to add easily plus 2x2 lane.


Thank you fellow!


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

East-West Highway Update. Upcoming Openings 

_Green _- Constructed

_Red _- U/C

_Blue _- Projected and ready for Construction


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

When is construction of the blue parts going to begin?


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

most lands, where highway must go through is private, so.... it depends how faster will government buy this lands from owners.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nodara95 said:


> most lands, where highway must go through is private, so.... it depends how faster will government buy this lands from owners.


Well, as long as Georgia forms a big part of the Caucasus, about 50% of the road traversing it will be in the country, so there is great importance......I'd really love to see these radar being constructed in the near future.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

2020 is the construction deadline. only one section will open later. this is Rikoti pass, highly mountanious region and hard landscape.

only Rikoti pass cost around 1.1 bln $.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

East-West Highway rest stops


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Kobuleti bypass motorway. second lane


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's not really a motorway. A motorway has at least four lanes with a median.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Kobuleti bypass motorway will be 4 lanes without median. one 2 laned line is allready built as you see in picture. second is under construction. both will go as separated, only section with tunnel goes with median.


here... kobuleti bypass with 4 lane and Median.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Roads Department of the Ministry of Regional Development and Infrastructure launches the most high-budget road project in Georgia.
Today contract was signed with SINOHYDRO, company that won bidding announced for the construction of Samtredia-Grigoleti 18.5 km road section (Lot II). Construction of mentioned section is the highest cost road project among those implemented so far and its budget amounts to GEL 254 million.
Signing ceremony was attended by the Minister of Regional Development and Infrastructure of Georgia Mr. Nodar Javakhishvili and the Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of the People's Republic of China to Georgia H.E. Yue Bin.
The contract was signed by Deputy Chairman of Roads Department Ms. Maia Kaliashvili and Assistant to President of SINOHYDRO Mr. Lyu Liushan. Samtredia-Grigoleti road (covering in total 52 km section) starts at km42 of Zestaponi-Kutaisi bypass-Samtredia road, at river Ochopa and Grigoleti area and ends at river Supsa. The project for upgrading of mentioned road into the highway is being implemented in 4 sections (lots). At the first and fourth sections the works are under progress. Civil works for the second section will start this year and will be completed within 30 months from the commencement of construction process. 
Construction project of Samtredia-Grigoleti road section of E-60 Highway (Lot II) considers construction of 18.5 km long four-lane asphalt-concrete road, 9 bridges, 3 road interchanges and 76 culverts (underpasses, field and cattle passes).
The goal of the project is to improve capacity of high-intensity international road for the increased traffic flows, ensure road user safety and uninterrupted transit traffic.
Samtredia-Grigoleti road (Lot II) will pass in Guria region through Lanchkhuti and villages of Lanchkhuti Municipality: Japana, Kviani, Nigoiti and Kvemo Shukhuti. [/QUOTE]


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Tbilisi bypass (video is not mine, credits to autotravelerru):






A bit shocking that transit traffic is detoured via this road. I mean, parts of it are non-existant, you gotta drive cross-country. I also found interesting to see Tehran signed on the motorway. It's far away, but not that far from Tbilisi


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

technically Tbilisi bypass motorway does't exist. this is typical 2 laned countryside road. Motorway is believed to construct in 2017-2019 period.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Tehran is one of the region's greatest cities, and an important transport hub in the region too, and there is a lot of touristic traffic (mostly buses) from Iran to both Armenia and Georgia, more than you think


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Nodara95 said:


> technically Tbilisi bypass motorway does't exist. this is typical 2 laned countryside road. Motorway is believed to construct in 2017-2019 period.


I know it's no motorway, when I said "motorway" I was referred to the stretch featured in the first part of the video (which is not part of the bypass).



NFZANMNIM said:


> Tehran is one of the region's greatest cities, and an important transport hub in the region too, and there is a lot of touristic traffic (mostly buses) from Iran to both Armenia and Georgia, more than you think


Yeah, it was just shocking to see such a long distance on the sign. It's something I'm not used to see in densely-populated Europe, but it definitely makes sense in central Asia where distances between population centers are so much bigger.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

West-East Corridor Highway. ( Agara-Zemo Osiauri part)


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

New Wirtgen SP 1500 for Road and Wirtgen SP 25 for jersey barrier. East-West Corridor Highway


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Does Georgia does not use asphalt, just concrete?


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

cause..this is a transport corridor from Europe to Asia. tons of Cargo are transported through East-West Corridor E-60 Highway and Concrete is better option. expluatation of concrete is about 40-50 year. while asphalt has only ~ 10 year. asphalt is only used for Interregional motorways.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Road infrastructure from Different Region


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

E-60 Highway | Agara - Zemo Osiauri setion


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

part of West - East Corridor Highway- 480km 

[ EAST ]*Ruisi* - *Agara *Section - opened 4 month ago - 19km












































*Agara* - *Zemo Osiauri* section - Under Construction - 12 km


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Agara - Tbilisi


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Agara - Zemo Osiauri


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Did they open the Agara bypass? It was planned to open in May.

http://agenda.ge/news/57212/eng


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Bypass will be open in comming mid. Week. I don't know the reason why they deleyed it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A new segment of S1 opened to traffic around Samtredia. It is a super-two highway, it appears to be approximately 11 kilometers long.


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Yeap 11 Km. 

9 km | Samtredia bypass

2km | Samtredia - grigoleti section


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

How about the Agara-Kutaishi segment?


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

There is Agara - Zemo Osiauri segment wich was opened 2 weeks ago. Not Agara - Kutaisi.

Before Kutaisi we have... --Osiauri - chumateleti
-Rikoti Pass
-Zestaponi bypass
-Zestaponi - Kutaisi pybass


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nodara95 said:


> There is Agara - Zemo Osiauri segment wich was opened 2 weeks ago. Not Agara - Kutaisi.
> 
> Before Kutaisi we have... --Osiauri - chumateleti
> -Rikoti Pass
> ...


Yeap, as i've seem in Google maps, this place is very mountainous, but is it going to be constructed?


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

Road departament said that they will devide mountanious section(Rikoti pass) into 4 parts. Every section will have its own Contractor and Constructor. Est. cost is 1bln USD. 

Tenders will stard at the end of 2016. Construction of first section must start in 2017. 

Deadline will be 2020. 
Acording to PM whole East - West highway must finish by 2020


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

*I do not endorse either party's territorial claims over this territory*, but I'll post this video on Abkhazian roads here because there's no separate thread for that. I don't think any of us has seen any road footage of this part of the world before, and there's some interesting stuff such as a partly abandoned bypass with some cool tunnels.


----------



## Noda[Med] (Nov 4, 2016)

*Agara - Zemo Osiauri last section*










[/url]


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

^^

Awesome!:cheers:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

I love this country, was there only 3 times and the road development make me smile


----------



## Noda[Med] (Nov 4, 2016)

secondary Road and Motorway development will be the main Focus for New government. 

in *2017-2020* period Government plans to build *800km* of new Road.

Prime Minister has already decleared this point to be the priority in following next 4 year.

Cost ~ *4 Bln USD*




map shows the General Plan of road infrastucture in georgia for 2020.

purple - existing road
Green - under Construction( East-West motorway ) 
orange - Preperation for tenders
Blue - Completed - ( East-West Motorway )


----------



## Noda[Med] (Nov 4, 2016)

Agara - Zemo Osiauri last section. will be completed in Summer.


----------



## Noda[Med] (Nov 4, 2016)

Tbilisi - Rustavi - LOT 3


----------



## Noda[Med] (Nov 4, 2016)

*54 km Rikoti pass Motorway- cost ~ 900 mln USD.*
- 90 bridge
- 40 tunnel
Construction starts in *2018 second quarter*.


----------



## niskogradnja (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^^

A beautiful swiss motorway!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Haha, yes it is Swiss A2: https://www.google.com/maps/@46.886...4!1sxmx30Xl3iE-_skaEjFlrqg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Noda[Med] (Nov 4, 2016)

Randomly picked to emphasize mountanious landscape on wich Motorway must run through.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys!
I'm thinking about a one week trip with my wife to Georgia 2nd week of September.

My rough plan would be something like this:
https://goo.gl/maps/aXnJwRVQE3A2

Ideally I would rent a car (no sure from where and if a normal or a 4x4).
I also have no idea about the road quality, unfortunately there is no Streetview.

Would you recommend to avoid some roads I selected and use others? I don't have off road driving experience, especially on mountain roads.
How reliable are the Google estimations? It looks like they average to around 50 km/h.

I heard driving in Georgia is hard for Westerners, but I have experience in Romania, Italy, Albania so maybe it wouldn't be such a big issue. 

Would you think going by public transportation and taxi would be better?


----------



## Noda[Med] (Nov 4, 2016)

*Construction of Zestafoni-Kutaisi Bypass Road Completed*



> From today, Zestafoni-Kutaisi bypass 15.2 km road will be fully commissioned.
> 
> Under the project, a 4-line highway with concrete reinforcement cover has been built in 15.2 section, as well as 9 parallel bridges, 2 road junctions, 5 pedestrian bridges, underground tunnels and water channels of concrete reinforcement material.
> 
> The construction works were carried out with the financial support of Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA). A total of 360 local residents are employed in the project implementation process.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

February 2018 - a small update from the Georgian Military Road - from Gudauri to Tbilisi


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

getting closer to Tbilisi


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*S2*

An 18 kilometer long super-two highway opened to traffic today along the Black Sea coast, it is part of S2 from Kobuleti to north of Batumi. It is the second stage of a regional bypass of the coastal area, the first section near Kobuleti opened in 2014.

http://agenda.ge/news/103036/eng










http://www.mrdi.gov.ge/ge/news/ქობულეთის-შემოვლითი-გზა-გაიხსნა


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*S3 Jvari Pass*

*ADB Approves $415 Million Loan to Improve Georgia's North–South Road Corridor*

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $415 million loan to Georgia to build a new highway as part of a wider government program to improve the country’s transport network and enhance Georgia as a regional trade and tourism hub.

The Kvesheti–Kobi Road Project is the first in a series of upgrades planned for the North–South Corridor, which is a vital transit route for Georgia, Armenia, and regional trading partners. The corridor also intersects with the East–West Highway to the north of Tbilisi, the capital, providing access to the shortest link connecting Central Asia with Europe and East Asia.

The 23-kilometer (km) bypass will be built between the towns of Kvesheti and Kobi and pass through the spectacular Caucasus Mountains in the country’s northeast. It will provide a safer and faster travel alternative for residents, tourists, and freights trucks who face worsening delays on the current road, especially on the Jvari Pass section, which is highly exposed to avalanches in winter.

The bypass will follow a new alignment through the Khada Valley and include engineering features such as Georgia’s longest tunnel (9 km) and its most advanced arch bridge spanning the Khadistskali River. The road will also provide a much-needed link to services and job opportunities for the valley’s remote communities.

Road construction is expected to begin in 2020.​
Full news release: https://www.adb.org/news/adb-approves-415-million-loan-improve-georgias-north-south-road-corridor

This is part of S3 from Tbilisi to Vladikavkaz, across Jvari Pass. The 9 kilometer tunnel makes it sound they are going to tunnel most of the pass road.


----------



## ABWera (Apr 26, 2009)

> EBRD giving $60 million to co-finance construction of 9-km Kvesheti-Kobi tunnel
> 
> he European Bank of Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) has approved $60 million to co-finance the construction of the 9-km long Kvesheti-Kobi tunnel, which forms part of the North-South corridor.
> 
> ...


https://agenda.ge/en/news/2019/2663


----------



## ABWera (Apr 26, 2009)

> *800 km of roads rebuilt across Georgia in 2019*
> 
> 800 km of roads have been rebuilt across Georgia in 2019, which is almost four times more compared to the previous year, said Head of the Roads Department Irakli Karseladze earlier today.
> 
> ...


https://agenda.ge/en/news/2019/3360


----------



## roaddor (Oct 13, 2015)

What is the current status of the East-West motorway (E60 corridor) in Georgia? What sections remain to be built?


----------



## ABWera (Apr 26, 2009)

> *Reconstructed Rikoti Pass to faster connect East and West Georgia*
> 
> The Roads Department of Georgia has signed an agreement for the reconstruction of the fourth section of the Rikoti Pass – a mountain pass which divides Georgia into its eastern and western parts – with Guizhou Highway Engineering Group and China National Technical Import and Export Corporation, announced the department earlier today.
> 
> ...


https://agenda.ge/en/news/2020/143


----------



## ABWera (Apr 26, 2009)

> European Investment Bank to allocate €5.75 mln for Georgian road safety
> 
> The European Investment Bank (EIB) is allocating €5,750,000 to finance road safety in Georgia, announced the Roads Department of Georgia.
> 
> ...


https://agenda.ge/en/news/2020/295


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Flash floods have destroyed the Sh16 road in the Oni area.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't think it was brought up here. 

Back in July, a 14 km long segment of Motorway was opened, as part of E-W project, designated as "S-12"

The segment is between town of Lanchkhuti and Village of Japana


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Why isn't this road a part of the S1 motorway? And also, are the Khasuri - Zestaponi - Kutaisi and Lanchkhuti - Batumi sections under construction? However, if i remember correctly, the Kutaisi nypass is finished, but in a single carriageway, is it going to be duplicated?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

S1 follows a different route from Samtredia. S12 heads to Batumi while S1 continues to Zugdidi and Abkhazia.


----------



## DeusLT (Nov 10, 2020)

Are there any planned opening dates for Japana-Samtredia and Lanchkhuti-S2 sections of this motorway? Last time I've checked, I weren't able to find any information about them.


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm thinking what road font would be the best for unique Georgian script  I think GOST is not the best.


----------



## ABWera (Apr 26, 2009)

What infrastructure projects are planned for Georgia in 2021?


Georgian Infrastructure Minister Maia Tskitishvili has presented new projects today that will be implemented in Georgia this year. The new projects are mainly related to the renovation of schools and roads in Georgia.




agenda.ge





*



Roads

Click to expand...

*


> Construction of a 35-km Tbilisi-Sagarejo highway will begin this year which will connect the capital city to the town in Kakheti region of Georgia.
> 
> 
> > Since this project is funded by the state budget and not by international donors, Georgian companies will be able to participate in the tender for certain sections of the Tbilisi-Sagarejo highway", said Tskitishvili, adding that this will give experience to local companies.
> ...


----------



## ABWera (Apr 26, 2009)

First 2.5 km two-lane section of Rikoti Pass to open this fall


The first 2.5 km two-lane section of the Rikoti Highway, a mountain pass which divides Georgia into its eastern and western parts, will open this fall, announces Georgian Infrastructure Minister Irakli Karseladze. He said that 70-80% of the Rikoti Pass project is in the active construction phase.




agenda.ge


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

ABWera said:


> First 2.5 km two-lane section of Rikoti Pass to open this fall
> 
> 
> The first 2.5 km two-lane section of the Rikoti Highway, a mountain pass which divides Georgia into its eastern and western parts, will open this fall, announces Georgian Infrastructure Minister Irakli Karseladze. He said that 70-80% of the Rikoti Pass project is in the active construction phase.
> ...


What kind of road is this?? Motorway or expressway? Two-lane means single carriageway and thus single tube tunnel??


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I believe they are constructing a second tube at the Rikoti Tunnel. This part of S1 between Khashuri and Zestafoni is the most complex to construct, as it goes through the mountains. 

Rikoti Pass is about a 1000 meters in altitude but there is a relatively long stretch where there are no wide and gentle valleys to build a motorway through.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

PovilD said:


> I'm thinking what road font would be the best for unique Georgian script  I think GOST is not the best.


not sure lol

i'll go with whatevr this font is


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

So, in 2019, Georgian ministry of infra published the plan for Motorway construction between Rustavi and borders of Azerbaijan and Armenia

Rustavi - Azerbaijan / S-4

Algeti (interchange with above motorway, S-4) - Armenia


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

*Tbl*isi? This would be even worse to pronounce than Brno 

Even if this Tbilisi, this name is on my list of interesting "hard to read" names along with Pskov, Brno, riv. Vltava and even Gdansk


----------



## ABWera (Apr 26, 2009)

Gurjaani bypass road opens in Kakheti, PM announces construction of 2 bln GEL worth of new roads


Travellers heading from the Georgian capital city of Tbilisi further east to Kakheti region are now able to drive along a new bypass road that skirts the town of Gurjaani and the six villages of Bakurtsikhe, Kolagi, Dziroki, Chandari, Vejini and Chumlaki.




agenda.ge













EU offers €3.9 billion to help Georgia improve connectivity


The European Union (EU) will allocate €3.9 billion to help Georgia improve transport and logistics connectivity, announces Georgian Prime Minister Irakli Garibashvili after the meeting with European Commissioner for Neighbourhood and Enlargement Oliver Varhelyi today. The €3.9 billion aid package co




agenda.ge


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Gurjaani Bypass seems to be part of road Sh 42.

Location:









Detail:


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Yesterday the Roads Department announced a new tender procedure for the first section (Samtredia - Japana) of the S12 Samtredia - Grigoleti highway.
სამტრედია-გრიგოლეთის პირველი მონაკვეთის მშენებლობაზე ტენდერი ხელახლა გამოცხადდა (no translation yet in English)



> The Department of Roads has re-announced a GEL 72 million tender for the construction of an 11.5-kilometer section of the East-West Expressway Samtredia-Grigoleti. Construction works will be financed from the state budget.


Construction of this 11 km section started in 2014, but due to underperformance of the contracted party (Ukrainian Company Road Building Altcom) the contract was terminated in 2018 ( https://factcheck.ge/storage/media/other/2019-01-08/94343390-1312-11e9-ac6c-b3ae86f895e8.pdf via this story Road projects are stalled. Construction completion deadlines are violated and delayed for months or years ). After Azerbaijani Akkord won a renewed tender, construction ran into new problems and has been suspended for a while now. Leading to yet another tender to finish the job.

Besides problems with the constructors, there are also problems with soil composition of the (wetland) Rioni riverbanks which led to construction complications. The 2nd section Japana - Lanchkhuti opened last year, and it looks like the first section will not open in the short term.

A photo of the section released by the MRDI in May 2020.








სამტრედია-გრიგოლეთის გზის მშენებლობა.







www.mrdi.gov.ge


----------



## Автострада (Oct 8, 2013)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *S3 Jvari Pass*
> 
> *ADB Approves $415 Million Loan to Improve Georgia's North–South Road Corridor*​​The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $415 million loan to Georgia to build a new highway as part of a wider government program to improve the country’s transport network and enhance Georgia as a regional trade and tourism hub.​​The Kvesheti–Kobi Road Project is the first in a series of upgrades planned for the North–South Corridor, which is a vital transit route for Georgia, Armenia, and regional trading partners. The corridor also intersects with the East–West Highway to the north of Tbilisi, the capital, providing access to the shortest link connecting Central Asia with Europe and East Asia.​​The 23-kilometer (km) bypass will be built between the towns of Kvesheti and Kobi and pass through the spectacular Caucasus Mountains in the country’s northeast. It will provide a safer and faster travel alternative for residents, tourists, and freights trucks who face worsening delays on the current road, especially on the Jvari Pass section, which is highly exposed to avalanches in winter.​​The bypass will follow a new alignment through the Khada Valley and include engineering features such as Georgia’s longest tunnel (9 km) and its most advanced arch bridge spanning the Khadistskali River. The road will also provide a much-needed link to services and job opportunities for the valley’s remote communities.​​Road construction is expected to begin in 2020.​
> Full news release: https://www.adb.org/news/adb-approves-415-million-loan-improve-georgias-north-south-road-corridor
> ...


Is there any news for this project? Do the constuction begin?


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Автострада said:


> Is there any news for this project? Do the constuction begin?


Yes. The Tunnel Boring Machine ("TBM") has been delivered from China to Poti port last winter, and after a major logistic operation to transport it to the site, actual construction (of the tunnel) has started a few months ago.








Implementation of Kvesheti-Kobi road project has already started | Morning of Imedi TV "Roads of Georgia" - My WordPress Website


According to the given important infrastructural elements, this project is unprecedented in the region.




kveshetikobiroad.ge


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

According to the Georgian government the 4th segment of the new (upgraded) S12 highway will be finished by the end of the year. Only the 2nd segment has been finished a few years ago, while the 3rd segment hasn't even properly started due to non-delivering construction companies. Google Earth imagery is fairly fresh, so one can see the changes, such as progress on part 1 (finally) with a new segment of the bridge deck having been installed since construction stalled a few years ago, and asphalt being laid. So I guess the S12 is finally really moving ahead, apart from the troubled 3rd segment.

Below the access road to the 4th segment from the old highway at the village of Khajalia, as the 3rd segment is still missing.











Same location, view towards the Black Sea side.











The access road surely looks temporary. It is actually mostly an existing village road that is being renewed for the purpose and has not been planned as a permanent entrance/exit. An exit has been built at Supsa, 5 km West, and an exit will be at Lesa, 6km East, once the 3rd segment is finished.


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

The Georgian Ministry of Infrastructure still believes the Rikoti Pass road between Khashuri and Zestafoni will be ready in 2024.









ირაკლი ქარსელაძე - რიკოთის გარკვეული მონაკვეთები წელს გაიხსნება, ხოლო მთლიანად 52 კმ-იანი გზა 2023 წელს დასრულდება


ჩვენს ქვეყანაში დღეს რაც ხდება ინფრასტრუქტურის განვითარებასთან მიმართებაში, არის უპრეცედენტო, როგორც მასშტაბით,




www.interpressnews.ge





Drove the road today and there is certainly progress compared to nearly a year ago, but there is still a lot to do. The minister boasts that nearly all tunnels are under construction (while some are finished) but especially on the western side (Shorapani, Zestafoni) work on some tunnels or bridges is yet to begin. I am not an expert on road construction but to me it looks like 2024 (and I assume summer, early fall is the aim for the government just before the next elections) is very challenging.

I should have visuals but didn't take the time yet to transfer the files to the laptop and drag a few stills. Didn't make any photostops.


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Passed the Rikoti highway section again today and had the opportunity to stop and take some photographs, in the direction from Zestafoni to Khashuri.

Near Kveda Tseva:









Near Kveda Satsumbo



















Between Kveda Satsumbo and Ubisa



























Near Ubisa, old road next to the new one.









Near Ubisa









Near Sakasria









Near Vetkvichala









Near Khunevi



























Slope towards the Rikoti tunnel









Didn't take a picture of the portal of the 2nd Rikoti tunnel. Traffic was bad and I ran short in time for another (daylight) visit down the road.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

This segment seems to be progressing nicely, I don't know about the others though


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Which others? This is basically the last segment for the S1 to be done, together with the 2nd part of the Khashuri bypass (Surami - Rikoti Tunnel). That is progressing as well. It is mostly out of sight from the current road, but construction is ongoing near the Rikoti tunnel.

As for the S12 / E692: Apparently the fourth section of that (connecting to the S2) will open quite soon, with the first section seriously progressing. But the 3rd hasn't restarted yet. As for the Batumi bypass (S2), I haven't been there in a while so I don't know. Official sounds are 2023-24 that will be finished. I'll be heading east tomorrow but not sure I'll be able to catch a glimpse of the Kakheti Highway works.


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

The Georgian authorities opened a new customs checkpoint on the Georgian - Armenian border. It doesn't specify in the press release on the government sponsored news website, but this is the Ninotsminda-Bavra checkpoint in the S11 / E691 highway, the most western of the four GE-AM checkpoints (confirmed at Georgian language IPN). The new complex has 11 gates and a daily capacity of 600 trucks, 3000 cars and 8000 passengers. In the last pre-covid year the checkpoint handled 164.000 incoming travellers - about 1/6 of the traffic of the Sadakhlo checkpoint (to give an indication of its relative importance)


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Update on the progress of the 14 or so kilometer Batumi bypass. New visuals have been released. Apparently some "challenges have been resolved" that were hindering progress. How much more time there's needed to finish this is not clear. The original deadline was 2020 as Commersant pointed out yesterday, with the delay being related to covid according to earlier explanations of the contractor.

However, the (post-covid) "challenges" were most likely resources related on the side of construction company. Business Magazine reported last September the (new) deadline of end of 2022 was not going to be made. The highway department said that due to "improper mobilization of required resources by the contractor [Turkish POLAT YOL ], the construction works are progressing slowly". It also said that the "contractor company was repeatedly warned by both the department and the supervisory company and was instructed to act in accordance with the contract "


----------



## AnelZ (Jan 25, 2013)

It looks so idyllic. But I do see that the roads (one may even call some of them paths) to some houses are just a dirt road, not even macadam.


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

Batumi indeed has great surroundings, a lush hilly environment with a humid subtropical sea climate. 

There are many residential houses scattered in the hills around the city with no clear local centres or through routes, so yes, the houses along the bypass mostly have local dirt roads.

I frequent the hills near Chakvi, a little north of Batumi near the botanical gardens, and there it is same thing.


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

The Georgian ministry of infrastructure expects an additional 5 kilometer of 4-lane grade separated motorway will open before the end of this year. It concerns an (unspecified) section of the newly constructed Grigoleti-Kobuleti segment of the S2 highway. Looking at satellite images, the provided images and section distances it is most likely the southern part between Tsvermaghala and the start of the existing Kobuleti Bypass at Shekvetili, along the Black Sea Arena.

This upgrade is part of smoothening the route between Tbilisi and Batumi: the new S12 (Samtredia - Grigoleti) will flow as a 4-lane motorway straight into the S2, with the section between Grigoleti and Shekvetili as four lane as well, while the remainder of the S2 (Kobuleti and Batumi bypasses) will stay a grade-separated two-lane highway for the time being.









ირაკლი ქარსელაძე - გრიგოლეთი-ქობულეთის შემოვლითი გზის 5 კმ-იან მონაკვეთს წლის ბოლომდე გავხსნით


„მიუხედავად გამოწვევებისა და შეფერხებებისა,...




www.mrdi.gov.ge





Cannot deeplink the images it seems, see gallery here:


ირაკლი ქარსელაძე - გრიგოლეთი-ქობულეთის შემოვლითი გზის 5 კმ-იან მონაკვეთს წლის ბოლომდე გავხსნით


----------



## jelger (Apr 12, 2011)

As announced earlier this month, a total of 15 kilometer of motorway opened today.



აღმოსავლეთ-დასავლეთის მაგისტრალური გზის 15 კმ-იან ახალ მონაკვეთებზე მოძრაობა გაიხსნა



This is divided by 10 kilometer of lot 4 of the S12 Samtredia - Grigoleti highway (between Khajalia and Supsa) , and 5 kilometer in the S2 near Shekvetili as described above. 

Part of lot 4 in the S12 is not finished: the new bridge across the Supsa river is still under construction hence traffic will connect to the S2 in the existing mode.


----------

